#ubuntu-de-l10n 2016-12-13
<Masternoob> Kann bitte wer die Übersetzungen in https://translations.launchpad.net/podbird durchgehen und absegnen, thx
<phillip[m]> Joop, mache ich die Woche Mal :)
